# Looking for a Dumbo Boy Philadelphia Area!!!!



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

I'll be looking for a boy hopefully by the end of the week of july 19.... I wand a young boy because I can afford to get chase spayed currently.  Slight problem with my job. 

I would like one kinda young so Chase can have an easier time accepting the company lol.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

Can someone also tell me about what age I should look for males? My area has a lot up for adoption right now but they are older, and least 3+ months old. So I was going to maybe look for a younger boy.... But I cant make any decisions until after my vacation.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chase is over 3mo? The easiest intro in that case is right at three month, between 8-12 wks old.

There are a ton of non-dumbo eared boys around you, though, on petfinder.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

yeah but its will technically be my sister rat... and she wants a dumbo. And we assume chase is closer to maybe 5 months old by now. (hes small though) I got him from petsmart and they said he was more like 8-12 weeks when they got him, and they had him for 2 weeks. I've had him since may 11th.... so its around 5 if not older but he is pretty small. I wish rats were like horses and you could just look at his teeth lol. So chase's future friend would live with me, I pay for expenses and pay for the fee to allow him to live with me in my apartment but he's "my sisters rat" although i pay all expenses... including vet.....x.x total bull.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Ember of Passion Rattery didn't have any dumbo baby boys?


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

They said they as of right now, all but 2 are claimed and my sister "doesnt like them" they have a lot of girls but since i have to wait until after vacation, she cant guarantee there will be any boys available.


----------



## isabelleharris (Jul 15, 2014)

My friends rat just had a bunch of babies. The mother was a dumbo. If you're willing to come to Pittsburgh i can hold a boy for you. Theres at least 3 boys.


----------

